# I know where the camera is, but?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all, I know where the camera is on the Fire HD 7", but where is the microphone pick up opening?  Also, how is the audio quality when on a Skype call, how sensitive is the microphone, and the picture quality when on a Skype video call? - Thanks, Gene


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Hi all, I know where the camera is on the Fire HD 7", but where is the microphone pick up opening? Also, how is the audio quality when on a Skype call, how sensitive is the microphone, and the picture quality when on a Skype video call? - Thanks, Gene


 The microphone is a little hole on the edge nearest the camera lens. I'll let someone else do a real life test.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy and I skyped each other. . . . . .the quality of the video on the Fire is dependent on the quality of video the sending device can do.  Sound seemed fine.  We could certainly hear and understand each other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy and I skyped each other. . . . . .the quality of the video on the Fire is dependent on the quality of video the sending device can do. Sound seemed fine. We could certainly hear and understand each other.


I should clarify--Ann was on her Fire7HD and I was on my iPod Touch 4th gen. So my video to her was somewhat pixelated given the capabilities of my device. Hers to me looked great. And, as she said, the sound quality was great.

I'm looking forward to trying it again with my i'Touch 5G which, in theory, I should get before my Fire 4G.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

How do I access Skype?


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Okey Dokey said:


> How do I access Skype?


 The Skype program is a free download from the fire's app store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should clarify--Ann was on her Fire7HD and I was on my iPod Touch 4th gen. So my video to her was somewhat pixelated given the capabilities of my device. Hers to me looked great. And, as she said, the sound quality was great.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying it again with my i'Touch 5G which, in theory, I should get before my Fire 4G.
> 
> Betsy


Yes. . .thanks for clarifying. . . . . .


----------

